
Cloud Affiliate Program: How to Make Money with CloudSigma Part 1 - sunlab
http://www.cloudsigma.com/en/blog/2011/04/12/20-cloud-affiliate-program-cloudsigma-part-1
======
david-jennings
Is this an open program or are there any specific requirements?

~~~
hsmyers
Yes--- must have a fondness for pyramids and a passion for smoke and mirrors.
[Actually I've no clue, but this sets off my Amway Meter(TM) something fierce]

~~~
cloudsigma
You shouldn't confuse a simple affiliate scheme with multi level marketing
which is an entirely different beast.

